# Sea Otter Pictures (post em' if ya' got em'}



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Took a few pics from the day (and a link to the retro gathering photos below)...
I'm surprised we don't have any 'official pic thread' yet.

Francis and Gregg were so hospitable.
Gregg, thanks again for hooking me up, I feel like I should have done more!
Count me in for next year for sure.

MTBR booth on Sat at about 9:30am









Francis and the 10am SS crew (killer turn out btw)









Ken up from SoCal manning his post









Pimpbot (Erich) and others checking out the pretty schwag









Weekend could have been much worse had the weather not held out!









FastEddy, Mike, Jeff, (yellow polo...I'm sorry I forgot your name!), Laffeaux (Eric) from the semi-retro gathering all checking out Laffeaux's Bridgestone XO-1.









Gregg hard at work pimpin' out MTBR raffle tickes and decals.









Francis makin' a fuss over Laffeaux's XO-1. Laffeaux in *cough*pink*cough*cough*, FastEddy in yellow..









Pictures from the Retro Gathering here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=18450


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

*A variety of pics.....from the Otter*







































































































































































































--BLS439


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's a few labels for the faces

Jrm (I think?) Moschika and Ken









Pimpbot (Erich) , George Trog and Jrm. I will tastefully refrain from commenting on what Jrm is doing.









_FastEddy, Mike, Jeff, (yellow polo...I'm sorry I forgot your name!), Laffeaux (Eric) from the semi-retro gathering all checking out Laffeaux's Bridgestone XO-1._

Yellow polo is Spiff/Gui who I'm sure kicked a** on his race. Woo!









For some reason I didn't really take any photos. I'm enjoying everyone else's though.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*Found one*

Jrm's next singlespeed


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Gary stopped by our booth to get in on the hula fun


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Girls 18 and under*

One of our El Cerrito High Girls, Mira, finished 3rd in this class and is now solidly the top rider in her class in the league. It has been great to watch her skills develop around her mental toughness, physical power, and grace.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*The guy on the yellow polo*

Great weekend.

The XC race was a blast. I have a recollection of moments and I'm not sure about the order of some of them, too much sweat, acid lactic and adrenaline I guess...

I started pushing hard to get ahead of as many riders as possible before the singletrack (I was told I should do that...) and it worked, for a while...by the second steep climb on the dirt my legs were already pretty saturated with lactic acid and I had to slow down.

Luckly most of the initial sections were flat/downhill, and I just blasted through them at full speed, wow, I passed two guys at the bottom of a ravine and it felt pretty good.

Another long downhill singletrack, I let the brakes off and my baby just takes off, whew, I close in the guy ahead of me and luckly he misses the turn and slides to the grass, making an easy pass.

First hard climb, I see Photo John at the top, I keep going, a few guys pass me and I try not be distracted to follow them, just focus in doing my race.

A loong flatish section (where's everybody ?) I try to go as hard as I can and manage to pass one more guy before the next singletrack. I could see a pack of riders not too far ahead.

Great singletrack ahead, I get close to a guy on an orange Klein hardtail (I remember him from the front line at the start)l and stick to his rear until we hit a steep climb with a wide turn at the top. I power up and pass him at the inside line of the curve. These short bursts were taking a toll on me every time, and I started wondering how it was going to affect me at the end of the race, my effin computer stopped working and I had no idea how much I still had ahead.

Steep climb, the second rider ahead tip over and I'm forced to dismount, not a lot of energy to go around him taking the sandpit line. wow, I try to walk fast and I feel how tired my legs are.

Steep rocky climb, I get passed by two guys, I keep going. Where's my water bottle ? gone, whatever, I still had one in the back pocket of my jersey and I was not thirsty. The guy on the orange Klein may have passed me at some point because sudently I'm at his rear wheel again. We get to a steep climb and I try to go around him just to end up straight into this nasty sandpit. Big mistake, without much breath left I'm forced to dismount. Wow, I guess 8 guys passed me at this moment and there was nothing I could do but watch.

I refresh my legs on a rocky singletrack ahead, but get passed by a few more guys on the flat, sandy wide section afterwards. I got passed by this guy on a blue Ellworth Truth, and this was funny. I saw this guy passing me 4 or 5 times along the race but I do not remember passing him a single time.

We get to this unbelievably steep climb and I spin up until I could no more keep the front wheel on the ground and tip over. Finish it pushing. At this point all the sand and climb have wore through all my reserves and I dont attack anybody eles, just focus on my race and keep going. I pass a feeding point and grab something, pedal easy for a few feet to catch some breath. This guy on a yellow Yeti full suspension passes me and I maintain the distance from him. A few hundred feet ahead I pass him and keep pushing.

We are on a long, not very steep climb, I see a bunch of riders at the side of the road stretching. A LOT of guys pass me and I dont know what to do, I'm pretty tired and afraid to charge and bonk since I have no idea what is ahead. I see a lot of people at the side yelling to riders "you made it, you made it" and for some reason I cant believe we may be about to finish. "There is this huge final climb", I thought, problably just after the top of this one.

As I get on the top I see the asphalt ahead, uh, that was it. I try to go as fast as I can. I get passed by a guy on an old carbon fiber "Y" full suspension going pretty fast.

A few hundred feet from the finish I give everything I got and pass these two guys who did not seem much concerned about the race at this point. 30 feet from the finish I stand up and sprint, kinda pointless but hey, it's a race.

I finish feeling really good and not completely exhausted (I should have pushed harder on the last climb, but it was a power management thing...). I do some stetching, lean on the bike and drink a bunch of water still with latest race moments flashing in my head.

Wow, really fun stuff, I'm hooked.

Gui


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*mock up seat*

That what the guy at the booth told me when I asked to test ride...

Gui


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ooool school*

Really nice stumpjumper (second pic), but I took it for a spin and the handling felt kinda odd.

First one is the fellow who was helping at the MTBR booth when i was there. Nice to meet you man ! sorry i forgot your name

Gui


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

Rapido Eddy, a lady (Sorry I forgot your name) and myself.

beeeeer

Velo Belas booth, Suzy warming up to crush the competition


Speaking of competition, Filip Meaurghwhgtbhd, spanking the other folks at the short track. Oh man this guy pedals soooo fast.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*yeah*

DOWNHILL DOMINATION !!!!!

And some jumping shots.

Last one I try to get some hints from Mr. Mewarg for the next race

Gui


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Gui, can I steal the one of suzy for the VB website?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Eating...*



Impy said:


> Here's a few labels for the faces
> 
> Jrm (I think?) Moschika and Ken
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Hey Spiff-*

Hey Spiff-
You were lined up next to me on the start line!
I was the guy to your right with the white front tire.
I thought I recognized you but I wasn't quite sure. Beginner class 25-29.
Brazil decal and your cycle meter mounted to the stem?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Gui, can I steal the one of suzy for the VB website?


And the one of our mini bella on the junior podium. Ask that guy too for me Jed.
Thanks.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> Gui, can I steal the one of suzy for the VB website?


Sure Jed, go ahead.

Gui


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Here you go..Pro Short track*

the best race I've watched


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*few more*

short track


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Who is the MOOK*

That did this???


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Futhermore, did they wash their hands after?

ick


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just say NO to Lycra hula!*

.....


Sabine said:


> Gary stopped by our booth to get in on the hula fun


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

*More pictures from Sat.*

Ken (gpsser) up from SoCal manning his post









Here are mine: I will edit in stuff later, but I wanted to get these up.









































































Why ride when you can play the game?









Raffle Carnage:






















































Thanks for the beer


















Cleanup


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Hey Spiff-
> You were lined up next to me on the start line!
> I was the guy to your right with the white front tire.
> I thought I recognized you but I wasn't quite sure. Beginner class 25-29.
> Brazil decal and your cycle meter mounted to the stem?


Hey, that was me indeed. Which bike you were in ? I remember vaguely of a guy on an Ellsworth Truth on my right (for some odd reason I tend to remember more the bikes than the riders' faces...in the race there is).

How was the race for you ? have you seen any result yet ?

I remember this guy on a hardtail at my left with a bunch o power gels strapped in his top tube with tape and I thought "why I did not think about that..."

Gui
Gui


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*I've got 2 tickets to Iron Maiden baby....*

flat rockin' the SS race on Sun.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice pics!*



Spiff said:


> Rapido Eddy, a lady (Sorry I forgot your name) and myself.
> 
> beeeeer
> 
> ...


Looks like a very fun race. Thanks to all for the beautiful photos.

BTW, what happen to your fingers in this pic? Are you trying to do some magic tricks? I hope they are all there .

Tammy


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Spiff said:


> Great weekend.
> 
> The XC race was a blast. I have a recollection of moments and I'm not sure about the order of some of them, too much sweat, acid lactic and adrenaline I guess...
> 
> ...


If I didn't know better, I'd think you were writing about my experience this weekend! It was my first mtb race and my first Otter. Way too cool. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

michigantammy said:


> Looks like a very fun race. Thanks to all for the beautiful photos.
> 
> BTW, what happen to your fingers in this pic? Are you trying to do some magic tricks? I hope they are all there .
> 
> Tammy


Hey, nice to meet you Tammy.

Ahem, this was a bike crash the day before, damn chainrings...

But that's alright, I still have a few others left.

****inane joke removed due to common sense***

Gui


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Spiff said:


> Hey, that was me indeed. Which bike you were in ? I remember vaguely of a guy on an Ellsworth Truth on my right (for some odd reason I tend to remember more the bikes than the riders' faces...in the race there is).
> 
> How was the race for you ? have you seen any result yet ?
> 
> ...


I'm the same way.
I was at about your 4 o'clock...which is to say about a half bike back and right next to you (on your right).
Superdust Ventana El Salt, Psylo with pink Rock Shox decals, white Panaracer front tire.

I saw the guys with the Gu strapped to the bikes...I just put them in the pocket of my shorts...I'm anti-lycra. I needed that stuff too...would have bonked with out it!

I saw my results at SO...Getting a good start really is key.
Last year I started at the back and stayed at the back. This year I pushed to get a good spot before the single track and was able to stay top 20. If anyone was going to pass me...they had waaaay more lung and leg power than I did anyway.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Merlin, great race report. That would be my class as well (if I raced). I loved those pics of the pros on the short course. They look like they're pedaling _really hard_! Do they do that the whole race? Up on the pedals, head over the front wheel, hammerin'? I guess that's why they're pros.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*anyone know*

where the professional pics are gonna be posted (that we can buy/look at?)

i forgot the name of the site...thanks

>Ankur


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

www.brightroom.com

not up yet as of Tues.

nice meetin' ya! let's ride 

HW


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm the same way.
> I was at about your 4 o'clock...which is to say about a half bike back and right next to you (on your right).
> Superdust Ventana El Salt, Psylo with pink Rock Shox decals, white Panaracer front tire.
> 
> ...


Now I remember, it was a Ventana Salty indeed, not a Truth.

Congrats for your position. I pushed hard for a good start and I think I was among the top 20 for the first few miles, but I could not keep up with the pack on the sandy flats and the uphills.

Gui


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Spiff said:


> Now I remember, it was a Ventana Salty indeed, not a Truth.
> 
> Congrats for your position. I pushed hard for a good start and I think I was among the top 20 for the first few miles, but I could not keep up with the pack on the sandy flats and the uphills.
> 
> Gui


Yeah...I suck at climbing. Don't have the legs for it.
I lucked out and hit all the single track parts with no one in front of me. I know going down is not where races are won...but I was able to put time on other riders through those sections...


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

*Some of my pics......*

As predicted, the weather was terrible.









Sweet Tandem









Booth Folk









































more to come

george


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics 2


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics 3


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics 4


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics 5


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

more pics 6


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

last pics


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

some more pics...


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

That's a man baby!!! No wonder they won.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

george_da_trog said:


> some more pics...


Who's the wacko on the goatee/MTBR shirt.

Weird ppl....

Gui


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> That's a man baby!!! No wonder they won.


She was originally from the East German Team. Swears she doesn't need steroids


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*"Well, at least I had fun."*

Bigfoot spent way too much time on his big feet the day before his cross-country. Sea Otter is like Interbike 2...so many friends to see, so much schmoozing to do. Right from the start I knew it was gonna be a lonnnnng day....legs were dead! Finished 69th in the 40-44 sports. But, had a blast doing it!

Was my first "big" race in years. What a difference in the sportsmanship in the older categories. No one doing blood passes, guys asking if they can squeeze by. One guy tried to squeeze past where there wasn't really room, hooked bar-ends with me and ended up going off course into the brush. I called back to him, "Sorry, man!" and he answers, "S'okay. Wasn't your fault." Nice. Great bunch of guys. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## FLEIF (Apr 21, 2004)

*Libations well earned!*

Awesome time fellas. More pics to come.

"Fleif"


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Aussie Bob hinted at this, but I think it's kind of important to show Sanjay every chance we get. It'll be 2 months at least before these are in all the mags  A defining SOC moment for a lot of peeps.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

That dude is one bad arse mother who can sure pedal and jump a bike.

Didn't he win a bunch of DH races last year on a hardtail? Like really big races?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang, I look pished off there!*

... and right after that shot, I lost a bit of focus, my tire road up the side and I nearly ate it. A quick dab kicked me back on.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*haha sanjay rocks!*

this guy goes to Cal poly pomona....hes a DH-er by day, dirt jumper on cruiser at night!!!!!!!

(he grew up doing bmx in irvine i heard)

>Ankur


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

A couple more....


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sea Otter recap*

Sea Otter 2004, 4 days, 3 races, 2 very tired legs, 1 great time.
This is the year I decided to try road racing in addition to DH and XC. What was I thinking? I got there Thursday to set up camp and hit DH practice. My first run down the course sparked my enthusiasm since they added some cool things to the course, more jumps, drops, chicanes, and sandy sections. I ended up getting 6 runs in and was feeling pretty good.

Friday was the road race. Since this was my first road race I wasn't sure what to expect. We all line up and go off at the start. Much to my surprise everyone just casually pedaled down the raceway, it was like a weekend ride. Oh was that about to change! I stayed near the front the entire first lap but on the second time up the Wall I got stuck behind a slower group. At the top I was 100 feet off the front group and I set out to catch them&#8230;.bad idea. I spent the next lap and half towing several other riders around the course in no man's land between the 1st and 2nd group. I was determined to get back on the front group! By lap 4 I was running out of steam and the whole group I had in tow politely pulled out and left me there to die. I put everything I had into the last lap and the long climb back up to the raceway ending up in 63rd of 100 finishers. Lesson learned. I went back to the trailer and drank a recovery drink and slept for two hours. At 5PM I woke up to go to the last hour of DH practice where I got a few more runs in.

Saturday morning we went up and did one DH practice run and then hung out in the Expo area for 5 hours till time for my race run. I warmed up on the trainer for 30 minutes before my race run trying to get some strength back in my legs. My race run started out great, fast out of the gate, railed the first turn carrying good speed into the first double, clear the second double, up the face of the 3rd jump&#8230;..Uh Oh&#8230;too much speed. Up in the air I went and over jumped the landing, slammed down to the ground, crap! This is not how it was supposed to be. I get up and tried several times to get the cables unwrapped. Run up the face of the jump and hop back on to try and finish&#8230;.no DNF for me! I cleaned the rest of the course beautifully, which would have been a great run had I not made the mistake at the top. Finished 11/20 in the Expert 40-49 class.

Sunday I woke up at 5AM and wondered where my legs were. As soon as I stood up believe me I knew where they were! I started taking Advil 3 at a time every hour till race time. I spent 20 minutes on the trainer beside the raceway trying to get the blood flowing and energize my legs. The gun goes off and I shoot for the front only to have my legs tell me NO WAY! I made my way up the raceway trying to get in gear but everyone was passing me. Finally by the time we made it into the dirt I was feeling like I could hammer down a little and started passing people back on the way to the singletrack. The rest of the race went well, no crashes, or major hindrances other than the normal conga lines in the twisty singletrack I kept swapping places back and forth with another guy in my class that kept me motivated to push on. On the climb out I settled into a pace that I could sustain and motored by the endless procession of tired riders. On to the track there was two groups of Clydesdales that were close together. I followed one guy till the 200m mark and swung out to contest the finish. I passed all of them in the last 50 feet much to my enjoyment&#8230;and surprise. Turns out they were the lead group for the under 40 Sport class. I ended up in 5th in the Expert class with a time of 1:38:57. I am officially tired now!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thats called a race face..dude..*



pimpbot said:


> ... and right after that shot, I lost a bit of focus, my tire road up the side and I nearly ate it. A quick dab kicked me back on.


your in...


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Dude that is freaking sweet! Hello new desktop background!


----------



## sksdoo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Is this right, one lap 21 miles?*

When I finished the race, my odometer read 21 miles. I said to myself, this can't be right. However, all the times posted were much slower than last year's time. Was it 21 miles per lap? I overheard others making the same comments.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*WOW, those pics were great*

Well, 25% of them were pretty good.
Next time more race shots would be good.
At least your freinds will like them.
Just so noone feels bad, I have had some scotch before I posted this.
Man, am I a putz, or what?
It's gotta be the scotch.


----------

